# Suche Bitte dringend Hilfe bei Kauf einer digi.Spiegelreflex



## creativBrain_Kupka (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich bin dringend auf der Suche nach einer digitalen Spiegelref..
Hab aber nicht so Ahnung welcher Hersteller, Marke und so weiter.
Ich hof doch mal hier auf ein paar Profi-Tips
denn möcht das viele geld sinnvoll ausgeben..
Wollt finanziell so bei 500-700 bleiben.
Hab auch die von ´Canon EOS 300 in der engeren auswahl.
Will aufjedenfall viel manuell machen, wie blende iso verschlusszeit, aber soll auch automatisch funktionieren, und soll flexibel einsetzbar sein in landschaft macro still porträt sonne ...
Ich hof ihr habt einen tip für mich ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Marvin (28. Februar 2005)

da bleibt dir nicht viel anderes übrig als die eos300d, weil du ja auch ein objektiv brauchst. mit einem solchen scheiden quasi alle anderen aktuellen modelle (zumindest neu) aus.

und was die kamera gut kann hängt größtenteils vom objektiv ab (makro, landschaft, etc)

warum muss es eigentlich unbedingt eine spiegelreflex sein? tut es nicht auch eine gute kompaktkamera für deine zwecke?


----------



## creativBrain_Kupka (28. Februar 2005)

mach das beruflich jetz und brauch da bisl was professionelles, wäre denn dafür die canon eos 300 geeignet?, wollt auch passfotos machen und so.mit dem standartobjektiv was ich ja dazu bekomm, kann ich doch nicht zoomen oder?
was für ein objektiv würdest du empfehlen?
eines was mir auch wichtig ist ist die macrofotografie.
wird die camera denn da reichen oder müst ich mehr ausgeben?


----------



## franzi79 (1. März 2005)

die 300 d ist schon ne sehr gute kamera und für den amateur-fotografen reicht das allemal. wenn du wirklich professionell damit arbeiten willst, dann reicht die kamera wohl nicht aus. und ganz besonders wirst du mit dem dazugehörigen kitobjektiv sehr bald an die grenzen stoßen.

ein zoom-objektiv ist alles was keine festbrennweite ist...also 18-55 ist ein zoom-objektiv...nur nicht für den telebereich. 

wenn du eh nicht viele objektive kaufen willst etc., dann wäre eine kompakte für dich vielleicht besser. da gibt es mittlerweile ja auch sehr gute modelle, die einfacher zu händeln sind, aber trotzdem auch viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten ermöglichen.
denn wenn man die spiegelreflexkamera gekauft hat, dann geht das mit geldausgeben erst richtig los (blitzgerät, objektive, etc.) ... war bei mir zumindest so.  aber macht spaß...ne kompaktkamera wollte ich nicht wieder haben.


----------



## creativBrain_Kupka (1. März 2005)

also kann ich jetz damit zoomen , wie mit ner normalen digi cam oder nich?
was kämen denn da für gute kompakte cams in Frage so bis 600 euro?


----------



## franzi79 (1. März 2005)

also "zoomen", wie du dir das jetzt wohl vorstellst, ist da sicherlich nicht möglich. denn du hast ja nur den bereich zwischen 18 bis 55 mm, den das objektiv abdecken kann. dass du die sommersprossen der 500m entfernten frau noch mit draufbekommst funktioniert also nicht.

lies mal hier nach:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm (unter "objektiv")

und hier einen brennweiten-vergleich. mehr zoomen ist bei dem kitobjektiv auch nicht drin:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/cms/bildwinkel/index.php?sWinkel=24,28,35,50

wenn du mehr zoomen willst, dann brauchst du ein anderes objektiv.

zu den kompakten kann ich nichts sagen, aber da findet sich sicherlich noch wer.


----------

